# Et si on refaisait les bannières de Rob ?



## alèm (25 Avril 2006)

pour les crob' de Rob', si ça vous dérange pas, je vous invite à en créer de nouveaux afin de renouveller le genre ! à vos palettes !!


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Avril 2006)

> dans un souci d'allégement !



C'est peut être plus leger mais c'est moins beau :rateau: et moins raffiné


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut être plus leger mais c'est moins beau :rateau: et moins raffiné




t'as demandé le droit d'auteur à Roberto ?    

bon, pas de polémiques mon Jojo !  

dessinez-moi de beaux crob' !!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Avril 2006)

Du moment que c'est lisible on s'en bat un peu non ..? 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dessinez-moi de beaux crob' !!



Tu prends des risques là !


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Avril 2006)

Je propose ceci   :rose: 

Simple, léger et raffiné  

Noter que le fond est transparent :rateau:   et je scinderai l'image en trois plus tard


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends des risques là !



je viens de voir ça !!   


edit : merci quand même Link !


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

>


Et la même en plus sobre, plus efficace, reprenant les couleurs voire la police de MacG ?  
Au passage, vous avez sans doute remarqué que le message liminaire reste désormais en tête sur toutes les pages. Donc, en effet, on peut se passer du rappel du nom du resto, de son image, de l'adresse, etc.

//edit: faut une version vraiment sans fond, si c'est repris en citation.


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Avril 2006)

nouvelle proposition plus jolie  
































Edit: Benjamin c'est quoi la police du forum? et les 3 couleurs que je pourrais prendre enfin les deux puisque j'ai le orange  ( y'a le gris et le jaune?)


----------



## jahrom (25 Avril 2006)

Roberto !!! Help !! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

bravo jojo   j'adore le flic en bas manque la bière et le champagne dans le dessin du haut parce que la citronnade çà va pas l'faire pour certains j'crois bien :hein:


----------



## benjamin (25 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Edit: Benjamin c'est quoi la police du forum? et les 3 couleurs que je pourrais prendre enfin les deux puisque j'ai le orange  ( y'a le gris et le jaune?)


C'est une Century Gothic. Les couleurs c'est l'orange (#ff9c31), le bleu (#004d91) et le gris (#e7e7e7). Mais c'est pas obligé d'être comme ça du tout, hein.


----------



## UnAm (25 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> la citronnade çà va pas l'faire pour certains j'crois bien :hein:


clair 
continue Link


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Avril 2006)

Voici quelques modifications


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

cooollllll bravo jojo


----------



## UnAm (26 Avril 2006)

ouais sympathique...y a même de la bière :love:


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2006)

Et en plus petit ?
Ce sont des listes qui sont amenées à être citées un grand nombre de fois, ça rallonge énormément les pages et tout le monde n'a pas un 20"... Une version plus petit pourrait améliorer la lisibilité, non ?

Sinon, ils sont bien tes essais, Link. 
D'autres propositions ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2006)

Ça serait plutôt sympa et original, qu'à chaque AES, sortie, rencontre, on aie de nouvelles bannières, personnalisées pour l'événement en question. Dernière AES Suisse par exemple.

A l'origine les bannières de Roberto avaient été créées pour l'AES Avignon de l'an dernier, et ensuite réutilisées plus que maintes fois.  Pour les bouffes, comme celles de Paris qui reviennent à intervalles réguliers, on peut garder la même, mais pour le reste je trouve que ça serait sympa de varier.

Moi je dis ça je dis rien, mais c'est une proposition.


----------



## Taho! (26 Avril 2006)

c'est une bonne idée, c'est dans cette esprit que j'avais créé celles des bouffes Pomme Grenette. Chico en a fait autant pour son AESV...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est une bonne idée, c'est dans cette esprit que j'avais créé celles des bouffes Pomme Grenette. Chico en a fait autant pour son AESV...



Oui très juste.  

Alors... faisez appel à votre créativité!


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus petit ?
> Ce sont des listes qui sont amenées à être citées un grand nombre de fois, ça rallonge énormément les pages et tout le monde n'a pas un 20"... Une version plus petit pourrait améliorer la lisibilité, non ?
> 
> Sinon, ils sont bien tes essais, Link.
> D'autres propositions ?




Je peux faire plus petit, je ferai ça ce soir


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

Voila en plus petit    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

cool pourquoi y'a deux fois je viens peut-être:hein: 
j'aimais bien l'autre aussi


----------



## Hippocampe (26 Avril 2006)

Puis-je me permettre une remarque ?? :rose:
Bon avant toute chose, bravo parce que perso je ne sais pas faire ce que tu fais Link, mais je trouve que ça gagnerait à être un plus "harmonisé".
Je veux dire... tu propose deux versions ou pas. Parce que je remarque que pour "je viens peut-être, il y a deux versions, une ou le texte est encadré par les dessins, l'autre où le texte rogne sur le dessin, le dessin étant un ppeu en transparence. Or le premier et le dernier sont chacun sur une version: 1er  (texte+dessin à côté) et 3e (texte sur dessin en transparent).
Perso, je trouve que la version texte sur dessin en transparence est plus sympa, mais dans ce cas, il faudrait changer la couleur du texte qui perd un peu lisibilité.

Voilà mes remarques, sinon bravo


----------



## jojoleretour (26 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Puis-je me permettre une remarque ?? :rose:
> Bon avant toute chose, bravo parce que perso je ne sais pas faire ce que tu fais Link, mais je trouve que ça gagnerait à être un plus "harmonisé".
> Je veux dire... tu propose deux versions ou pas. Parce que je remarque que pour "je viens peut-être, il y a deux versions, une ou le texte est encadré par les dessins, l'autre où le texte rogne sur le dessin, le dessin étant un ppeu en transparence. Or le premier et le dernier sont chacun sur une version: 1er  (texte+dessin à côté) et 3e (texte sur dessin en transparent).
> Perso, je trouve que la version texte sur dessin en transparence est plus sympa, mais dans ce cas, il faudrait changer la couleur du texte qui perd un peu lisibilité.
> ...


 je voulais laisser le choix pour la deuxieme car j'ai du mal a choisir 

Sinon j'ai pas de logiciel specialiser pour faire ça, j'utilise  Livequartz


----------



## AlphonseTrabassac (20 Mars 2011)

je suis balatum  j ai vu le caneva du lapin affiche par coloquinte du7 7 2008 j apprecis l j aimerai rentrer en contact

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------

je suis balatum  j ai vu le caneva du lapin affiche par coloquinte du7 7 2008 j apprecis l j aimerai rentrer en contact


----------

